# Mambo Juice - Berries Jam



## Bornman86 (31/7/20)

Hi guys.

I am new to ecigssa. Hope to share my vape experience and perhaps a recipe or two for critic. 

I have a friend who wants me to clone Mambo Juice Berries Jam. I have not tasted it yet but review mentions Raspberry, Strawberry, Cranberry and Blueberries. Another vaper said Mary Jane is the main concentrate but no review I found mentions the flavour profile that matches that. Any suggestions and if you tasted it what is it like?


----------



## NecroticAngel (31/7/20)

Never tasted it but that sounds delicious. Think I'll make me some of that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (31/7/20)

Bornman86 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am new to ecigssa. Hope to share my vape experience and perhaps a recipe or two for critic.
> 
> I have a friend who wants me to clone Mambo Juice Berries Jam. I have not tasted it yet but review mentions Raspberry, Strawberry, Cranberry and Blueberries. Another vaper said Mary Jane is the main concentrate but no review I found mentions the flavour profile that matches that. Any suggestions and if you tasted it what is it like?


Hey @Bornman86, hope you're well...

I'm a member of the DIYorDIE Mixers Collective and I saw you post requesting advice on the Juicy Mambo Berries Jam clone there. Just so you know, the guy recommending that you mix 10% TPA Mary Jane, 5% FW Unicorn vomit & 5% TPA Black Honey is yanking your chain and is just recommended some of the worst concentrates there are mixed together. I can guarantee that recipe is nothing like the juice and will taste like skunk spray, cat piss and God knows what else.

The guys on that group don't take too kindly to clone requests because the chances that they've even tried the juice you're requesting a recipe for are very slim. It's an international group and most of the mixers there are more interested in their own and other peoples' recipes so commercial juice clones and remixes don't get all that much attention unless the juice is super popular internationally.

I haven't tried the juice so I can't don't know what it tastes like but I would try something like:
FW Blueberry 4%
JF Strawberry Sweet 2.5%
INW Raspberry 0.75%
FLV Cranberry 0.75%
FLV Boysenberry 0.5%
CAP Super Sweet 1%

You can adjust the sweetener and add ice (WS-23) to taste.

I personally only have the sweetener out of these flavors so I make no promises... I imagine it will need some tweaking but this at least shouldn't taste like absolute junk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bornman86 (1/8/20)

Hi @takakatak

Thanks for replying. I couldn’t agree more! I have read that Mary Jane is horrible and it is like fermented urine sample. Your suggestion sound good and I will give it a go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bornman86 (1/8/20)

takatatak said:


> Hey @Bornman86, hope you're well...
> 
> I'm a member of the DIYorDIE Mixers Collective and I saw you post requesting advice on the Juicy Mambo Berries Jam clone there. Just so you know, the guy recommending that you mix 10% TPA Mary Jane, 5% FW Unicorn vomit & 5% TPA Black Honey is yanking your chain and is just recommended some of the worst concentrates there are mixed together. I can guarantee that recipe is nothing like the juice and will taste like skunk spray, cat piss and God knows what else.
> 
> ...



@takatatak give this one a go and tell me what you think. I love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (1/8/20)

Bornman86 said:


> @takatatak give this one a go and tell me what you think. I love it!


Thanks @Bornman86 - that looks yummy but I've got rule #1 on the MB Dark French Coffee & TPA Kentucky Bourbon. Will have to add them to the list before I can mix it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bornman86 (6/8/20)

takatatak said:


> Thanks @Bornman86 - that looks yummy but I've got rule #1 on the MB Dark French Coffee & TPA Kentucky Bourbon. Will have to add them to the list before I can mix it up




Also here is clone for raspberry eclaire by Loaded. I like it maybe just drop the Blueberry cotton.


----------



## Bornman86 (19/8/20)

Bornman86 said:


> Also here is clone for raspberry eclaire by Loaded. I like it maybe just drop the Blueberry cotton.


@takatatak 
Jip that is my recipe - clone I am working on. Phoenix Vapes is my profile.


----------

